# Dirt trails near Long Beach?



## allroy71 (Nov 29, 2007)

I just got a 'cross bike and I want to do some road strung together with a little dirt. I have checked out the small patch of dirt at Gum Grove park in Seal Beach and that's about it. 

Any other ideas.
I know Palos Verdes has some dirt but I am too afraid to ride from Long Beach to PV. Going south on PCH seems like a better idea.

How about Talbert Regional or Wieder Regional? Any one ride there before?

Signal Hill has a little dirt, but most is consider Private Property as far as I know. 

Thanks for reading this useless post!!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Not much is the way of dirt trails in the LBC. The stuff around Signal Hill is all old Oil company prperty and I really don't know if I would want to ride there.You may be stuck driving to any decent trails to ride.


----------



## allroy71 (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah, I drove the bike out to the Fullerton Loop this week. It was a blast. 
I need to get use to riding more on the road before tackling some of the further away plots of dirt, like Talbert Regional.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

My dad loves that Fullerton loop. I moved to the midwest before I started cycling and never made it there. I here its alot of fun.


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Fullerton is fun. Try to make that trip if you can.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

My pops still lives in the area and rides there alot. I'll hit it someday although not on my bike as I dont think I'll ship it.


----------



## CFrancisco (Jun 4, 2008)

There 's a spot on magnolia near the canal where my buddy and i used to go ride motorcycles...they have jumps etc...


----------

